# Just good clean fun - Just For Laughs beekeeper gag.



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sb4-xc0jvU[/ame]


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's not 'just' the clumsy beekeeper in on the prank . . .

the 'other guy' in the Gilligan hat and white shirt with red stripe on the bottom,

shows up in nearly every "sting" . . . it helps the believability 

to have someone

close to the point of impact, start swinging and running away. . .

the sheep will inadvertantly feel the need to follow suit as well.


----------

